# Raw Fish



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2018)

I feed raw now and was wanting to do hole fish .Was wanting to know if bluegill and catfish is ok that we catch .


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I used to work at a salmon hatchery, and nearly everyone who worked there had dogs. It was not, and would not have been, possible to keep the dog's from eating raw fish. The thing is, almost every single dog, mine included, ended up getting salmonella. It's easily treatable, and my understanding is that once they get it they're usually immune to getting it again (not 100%, but high 90s anyway). The incorrect assumption many make though, is that salmonella comes from salmon, it doesn't, or at least not exclusively. Salmonella is spread frequently through seagull droppings, and other birds who may feed on raw fish. Whether any of this is relevant to feeding bluegill or catfish I don't know for sure. I do know that any fish can be contaminated however, so it would always be a potential risk.

If it were me, I go ahead and feed them these fish. But hopefully someone else with more direct experience will chime in.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Fish carry parasites that can infest your dog. For that reason, zoos that have marine mammals only feed fish that has been previously frozen to kill the parasites.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks I did read that you have to freeze the fish for about two to three weeks first to kill everything.I was just worried about thamnophis as this takes away vitamin b from the dog's.I found a website that has the fish that have and doesn't have it.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Here's what happened to a human who loved to eat sushi! 

https://www.littlethings.com/sushi-...com&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=shocking


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

We had some ICU patients from Mexico that worms in brain. maybe dogs could get that too. I'd freeze this fish for a while. And what about fish bones?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I feed fresh whole flash frozen sardines a few times a week. I would be very careful about where you get your fish because of parasite concerns.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

I live on a lake and often catch Bluegill, crappy etc. Not unusual for fisherman to break-off their line and let the fish go (not necessarily intentionally) leaving a small hook and/or lead shot in the fish. Definitely check your fish closely...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2018)

How many sardines do you feed them.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> How many sardines do you feed them.


I just answered your PM. 1-3 3 meals per week depending on the dog and the size of the sardine.


----------

